# Administration Category > Administrative issues >  Seriously thinking of dumping Facebook connectivity

## Dave A

One of the reasons I made a server change was to improve page delivery speed. In analysing what contributes to TFSA page load times, I've become rather aware of just how much Facebook connectivity is slowing page load speeds down - over 2 seconds per page!!



Does anyone actually use any of these "interactive functionality" features, or can I just dump them and they won't be missed?

----------


## Neville Bailey

I don't use them.

----------


## HR Solutions

I don't use it

----------


## IanF

Dun't use them.

----------


## Mike C

Don't use it.

----------


## Justloadit

I don't use it.
I dislike Fleecebook, and hardly ever spend any time on it. I sure have more interesting things to do with my time than read stoopid statements that people seem to continuously add to the drivel that is already there.

----------


## Richard S

Don't use it.

----------


## AndyD

I don't do any social media at all so I won't miss it.

**edit** who drew the 'circle' and the arrow in the opening post Dave? How old are they?  :Cool:

----------


## Dave A

> **edit** who drew the 'circle' and the arrow in the opening post Dave? How old are they?


Guilty. And staring 55 in the face now  :Stick Out Tongue: 

I need to find a better tool for that sort of thing.

----------


## AndyD

Just pulling your leg Dave, the rustic approach to geometry works for me  :Smile:

----------

